# chocolate biscuits



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Getting the van ready for the show this weekend opened one of the cupboards and there they were half a packet of digestive biscuits .now i am a diabetic and i just cant stop eating them !its like being hooked on **** .They have gone now to a better place but do i replace them for the weekend and if i dont will i be able to buy them at newbury show?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ahh

The major decisions we have to face in life jeffro

Now me, I don't like chocolate

But dry white wine, well that's another story  

Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess it's better than finding the empty packet because some rodent has eaten the contents....... :x 

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you addict! Just like those smokers who have to go outside restaurants for their fix after every course!!

if you're really desperate, there's normally a shop on site; and of course the dealers will be there on the MHF pitch - hey, mate, want a choccy biccie? only£2 each - and you just have to have one.......

see you there, I'm in the silver Hymer with choccy biccies on board 8) :lol:


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes i like wine to and beer and whisky .Thinking about it the only thing i dont like is salmon.I have lost 3 stone over the last 2 years .But the biscuits !!!!!!


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

if you buy some more put them in the freezer. no point worying about what has gone, move on tomorrow is another day.  janice


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it is if as a diabetic you don't eat to many chocolate biscuits, wine, beer and whiskey 

Shame about the Salmon now that is good for you

With a nice dry white wine :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------

